# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  رسم شکل هندسی

## Felony

:لبخند: سلام ،

کسی سورسی داره که شکل هندسی زیر رو با حلقه رسم کنه ؟ ( برای استفاده در یک برنامه برای تست کارت گرافیک میخوام که قراره این شکل رو به صورت 3بعدی با OpenGL رسم کنه و درصد بازدهی کارت گرافیک رو با معیارهای خودش مشخص کنه ) .

برنامه رو با دلفی نوشتم ولی چون اولین برنامه در زمینه گرافیک با OpenGL من بود کمی الگوریتم هاش مشکل داره و زیادی از گرافیک کار میکشه تا جایی که دما از 43 به 67 رسید ! حالا میخوام با VB تست بزنم ببینم مشکل از الگوریتم من هست یا از ضعف  دلفی و VB درر کارهای گرافیکی که احتمال زیاد از الگوریتم من هست .


ممنون .

----------


## parselearn

حلش كردم



Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Me.Cls
    n = 40
    wh = ((Me.Width / 2) / n) - 30
    h1 = (Me.Height / 2)
    w1 = (Me.Width / 2)
        
    For i = 0 To n
        h = ((Me.Height / 2) / n) * i
        Me.Line (w1, h)-(w1 + (i * wh), h1), vbBlack
        Me.Line (w1, h)-(w1 - (i * wh), h1), vbBlack
        m = CInt(Replace(CStr(i - n), "-", ""))
        h = (Me.Height / 2) + ((Me.Height / 2) / n) * i
        Me.Line (w1, h)-(w1 + (m * wh), Me.Height / 2), vbBlack
        Me.Line (w1, h)-(w1 - (m * wh), Me.Height / 2), vbBlack
    Next i
End Sub
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Private Sub Command2_Click()
    End
End Sub
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Private Sub Form_Load()
    Command1_Click
End Sub

----------


## Felony

Me.Cls
    n = 40
    wh = ((Me.Width / 2) / n) - 30
    h1 = (Me.Height / 2)
    w1 = (Me.Width / 2)
        
    For i = 0 To n
        h = ((Me.Height / 2) / n) * i
        Me.Line (w1, h)-(w1 + (i * wh), h1), vbBlack
        Me.Line (w1, h)-(w1 - (i * wh), h1), vbBlack
        m = CInt(Replace(CStr(i - n), "-", ""))
        h = (Me.Height / 2) + ((Me.Height / 2) / n) * i
        Me.Line (w1, h)-(w1 + (m * wh), Me.Height / 2), vbBlack
        Me.Line (w1, h)-(w1 - (m * wh), Me.Height / 2), vbBlack
    Next i
ممنون ، من دنبال اون قسمت قرمز شده در کد بودم که بتونم تعداد خط ها رو مشخص کنم و کار بیشتری از گرافیک بکشم ، ممنون .

----------

